# 2014 Iguala Mass Kidnapping



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Has anyone heard any more recently on the search for the 43 students that were kidnapped and identified by the Mexican government as being killed and cremated by a drug cartel? Thank you in advance for responding only to this question.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe that the cartels got help and that is the part that is being swept under the carpet..there is no point going there since it will not bring back the 43 and whatever the truth is it will be made to look like what ever the people presenting it want it to be.. That all scandal will be buried and we will never know for sure what happened for sure.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Mexico missing students: Panel says probe has been blocked - CNN.com


----------

